# Neue ATI-Generation im Herbst?



## tm0975 (4. Juni 2010)

Wie computerbase berichtet, soll das Warten auf die neue ATI-Generation nicht mehr allzu lange dauern. Zwar ist noch nicht bekannt, unter welchem Namen die Karten auf den Markt kommen, aber zumindest 2010 ist nun durch AMD bestätigt worden. Verbessert werden sollen vorrangig Effizienz und DX-11 - Leistung.

AMD: ?Southern Island? kommt noch dieses Jahr - 04.06.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Juni 2010)

^^ Ja das ist doch aber schon bekannt das es eine zwischen lösung geben soll weil die  Fertigung in 40nm schon probleme macht sollte die auch in 40nm kommen und nicht in 32nm und nächstes Jahr dann die ganz neue in 28nm.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (4. Juni 2010)

Ich setze nicht allzu große Stücke auf diesen Chip. Die Effizienz zu verbessern ist zwar immer gut und ein wenig mehr DX11 Power hat ATi auf lange Sicht auch zwingend Notwendig, aber solche "Bastarde" konnten noch nie 100%ig überzeugen. Wird trotzdem interessant, wie ATi sich dann gegen die Fermis schlägt.

Die Northern Island Architektur wird aber ein richtiger Knaller, genau wie Fermi: Entweder wir sehen einen richtig guten Chip oder ein großes Fail.


----------



## Zsinj (4. Juni 2010)

Finde ich sehr gut und wenn die dann auch noch gut lieferbar sind, nur her damit.


----------



## fuddles (4. Juni 2010)

Mich interessiert die Namensgebung. Ob 6000er oder 5790 / 5890 / ??? who knows, who cares ?
Wenns ein Refresh wird wirds ja nicht soviele Modelle geben, könnte man doch noch ein paar in der 5000er Reihe unterbringen.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Juni 2010)

Ich warte sowieso auf neue GPUs, mit höherer DX 11 Leistung, was ja bis jetzt ein Nachteil gegenüber der Fermis war, kommen die ganz Recht. Mal sehen hoffentlich fällt der Preis dann für die "alten" noch etwas.


----------



## heArd (4. Juni 2010)

Vllt. wird dann die HD 5000er-Reihe billiger


----------



## Explosiv (4. Juni 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> vorrangig Effizienz



Das wird ATi´s geringstes Problem, weil derzeit alles effizienter als Fermi ist .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

> LESEN !
> Weitere Details wollte AMD dagegen noch nicht bekannt geben. Selbst ob die Modelle unter der Bezeichnung „Radeon HD 6000“-Serie in den Handel kommen werden ließ man offen.



Das wird so was wie die HD4890 werden. Nur werden ihr mehr Leistung bei DX11 und Tessation warscheinlich sein. Da da die Leistung der HD5000er nicht aus reicht ! IWie die dann heißen sollen keinen plan. Wäre aber cool wenn man dann die HD5000er (jetzige model) einfach nur eine 5 hinten rang hängt. z.B.: HD5855 oder 5875...


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Das wird so was wie die HD4890 werden. Nur werden ihr mehr Leistung bei DX11 und Tessation warscheinlich sein. Da da die Leistung der HD5000er nicht aus reicht ! IWie die dann heißen sollen keinen plan. Wäre aber cool wenn man dann die HD5000er (jetzige model) einfach nur eine 5 hinten rang hängt. z.B.: HD5855 oder 5875...




Ich denke eher das wird HD 6000.

Wenn eine HD 5890 extrem viel mehr DX11 Leistung hat denken die Leute entsprechend der Nummern dass die HD 5870 eine ähnliche Leistung hat.

Das wird dann entweder eine HD 5875 oder HD 6870.


----------



## Ezio (4. Juni 2010)

...oder HD 5890


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. Juni 2010)

> We are ramping the ATI Radeon HD 5000 series now and look forward to *refreshing the entire lineup* in the second half of next year


Gerücht: AMD im Sommer mit Radeon HD 5800-Neuauflage - Update: Informationen über neues Lineup - amd

Also wird die komplette Serie überarbeitet, nicht nur wenige Modelle. Das würde eher für eine HD6000-Serie sprechen. Natürlich könnte AMD neue 5000er-Nummern erfinden, wie 5455, 5590, 5890, etc. Aber eine HD6000-Serie ist Marketing-mäßig 1000mal besser, finde ich und auch noch weniger verwirrend.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Juni 2010)

Naja wir werden sehen bis zum Q3/4 is noch viel zeit oder ? ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Juni 2010)

naja, so richtig kann man ja nicht sagen was der neue Chip an Leistung bringen kann, den es ist doch eine Mischung, aus den aktuellen und den eigentlichen nachfolger der erst 2011 kommen soll und das auch schon in 28nm. kann sein das die Termi dann weit abgeschlagen sind oder das AMD/ATI die Preise stark senken kann. Eines von beiden wird eintreffen und in jedem Fall ist AMD/ATI dann wieder sehr atraktiv.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. Juni 2010)

Also allgemein ist das gerade ein Traumposition für AMD. Während die aktuell Alleinversorger bei den unteren und mittleren DX11-Karten sind, können die schon die halbe Northern-Island-Technik 2010, also ein Jahr vor Release 2011 in einer ganzen Graka-Serie testen. Während aktuell noch die HD5000 ein Renner ist. Und dass Nvidia im Mainstream- und Lowend-Bereich plötzlich mit sparsamen,  leisen und kühlen DX11-Karten punkten wird, kann ich mir im Moment  nicht wirklich vorstellen. Und wenn doch, AMD kann sofort mit Preissenkungen oder neuen Modellen reagieren. AMD hat Nvidia an den Eiern gepackt und kann jederzeit kräftig dran ziehen, Nvidia kann sich momentan gar nicht wehren.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück hol ich meine neue Grafikarte erst nach dem Sommerurlaub. (PCS HD5870) Vllt wird sie dann 250 € kosten.  Oder sogar noch günstiger^^


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juni 2010)

atm sin die preise ja eher am steigen :/ wird echt ma zeit, das da was rutscht ^^ um so eher kann ich auch ma wieder was zocken *sabber*


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juni 2010)

Das soll doch schon der komplett neue Chip sein, ich denke mal es wird schon ein Leistungsschub sein. Damit werden die sicherlich versuchen die GTX480 im Single GPU Bereich zu schlagen. Die 5970 brauchen die nicht verbessern, ist immer noch die schnellste Karte der Welt, was wollen die da also mehr.


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Juni 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Das soll doch schon der komplett neue Chip sein, ich denke mal es wird schon ein Leistungsschub sein. Damit werden die sicherlich versuchen die GTX480 im Single GPU Bereich zu schlagen. Die 5970 brauchen die nicht verbessern, ist immer noch die schnellste Karte der Welt, was wollen die da also mehr.



^^Ja und nein zu gleich es ist einen Mischung aus den aktuellen und den neuen, da AMD probleme in der 40nm Herstellung hatte und in den 32nm Bereich auch sieht wird der in 40nm Hergestellt und eine Mischung sein nächstes Jahr so hofft AMD das man die neuen Chips in 28nm Herstellen kann ohne Probleme. Zudem können sie noch an den Chips arbeiten um mehr Leistung zu bekommen, wie mehr Tessla und so, wo Nvidia mit ihrem termi das Maß aller Dinge ist. Verstärkung habe sie ja auch bekomme um ihre eigende Physik-Engien zu zaubern und dann gehts ab.


----------



## mistamagma (4. Juni 2010)

es gibt doch schon Bilder von der HD 5890 ?


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Juni 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> AMD hat Nvidia an den Eiern gepackt und kann jederzeit kräftig dran ziehen, Nvidia kann sich momentan gar nicht wehren.



AMD muss sich erstmal erholen und braucht Kohle in die Kasse.
Von den letzten 18 Quartalen war man 16 im Verlust.
Umsatz ist ja da und das letzte Quartal war das erste in dem man ohne fremde Hilfe auch Gewinn gemacht hat, aber das muss jetzt auch erstmal so weiter gehen.

Und solang AMD mit dem nächsten Update kein ECC an Board hat und gleichzeitig ihr ATI Stream einfacher gestaltet,
 also anders gesagt, Nvidias Hauptgeschäft angreift, solang kann AMD im Consumerbereich ziehen wie sie wollen, juckt NV nicht all zusehr.
Sicher verliert NV hier weiter an Marktanteilen, aber letztlich, wenn es um Masse geht, dann ist eh Intel der Marktführer mit ~50% der verkauften Chips.

@topic
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die neuen Karten, weiterhin irgendwie HD5k heißen, auch nicht HD5890 oder 5990 ect.pp.
Wenn man ein komplettes Lineup auf Basis des kommenden Hybriden bauen will, wird der schon HD6k genannt werden.

Und die Preise für die aktuellen HD5k werden nur sinken, sollte doch noch Lagerbstand aufkommen bis zum Release der neuen HD6k.
Darauf wetten würde ich nicht, also nicht für die großen HD58xx u. HD5970, bei den kleineren Modellen ist es denkbar.


----------



## facehugger (4. Juni 2010)

Da sollte Nvidia aber langsam mal den Nachbrenner zünden...
Obwohl, heiß genug is der Fermi ja schon


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

mistamagma schrieb:


> es gibt doch schon Bilder von der HD 5890 ?


 

Nein, du meinst eine 5970.

EIne 5890 ist nicht einmal angekündigt.


----------



## Pikus (4. Juni 2010)

Aber auf jeden fall sollten die preise für die 5K sinken! es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Hawk innerhalb von ca 1 1/2 monaten von 155€ auf 175€ steigt!!!


----------



## xdevilx (4. Juni 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich setze nicht allzu große Stücke auf diesen Chip. Die Effizienz zu verbessern ist zwar immer gut und ein wenig mehr DX11 Power hat ATi auf lange Sicht auch zwingend Notwendig, aber solche "Bastarde" konnten noch nie 100%ig überzeugen. Wird trotzdem interessant, wie ATi sich dann gegen die Fermis schlägt.
> 
> Die Northern Island Architektur wird aber ein richtiger Knaller, genau wie Fermi: Entweder wir sehen einen richtig guten Chip oder ein großes Fail.




oder wir sehen  eine  gute architektur die viel potential hat


----------



## Own3r (4. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht, das die neue Serie so viel an mehr Leistung bringen wird. Es wird warscheinlich nur ein wenig optimiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden fall sollten die preise für die 5K sinken! es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Hawk innerhalb von ca 1 1/2 monaten von 155€ auf 175€ steigt!!!




Was erwartest du? Es ist eine Premium 5770. Die beste 5770. Alle die eine 5770 wollen, wollen eine Hawk. Wie wärs denn mit einer anderen wie der PCS+?


----------



## Pikus (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich schon umgesehen, verglichen, tests gelesen und und und...
schließlich habe ich mich zu einer Hawk entschieden, da ich in zukunft stark übertakten möchte und da kommen mir die super kühlung und die 3 zusätzlichen Spawas gerade recht 

/EDIT: außerdem macht sich die hawk einfach besser in einem Window-Case mit KKs... die Optik der PCS+ ist einfach zum


----------



## H@buster (4. Juni 2010)

Wird wohl eigl nur darum gehen den Polygondurchsatz zu erhöhen, denn das ist ja "DX11-/ Tesselationsleistung". Ansonsten ist AMD ja ganz gut aufgestellt! Vllt vergrößert man den Chip aber auch ein bisschen um wieder im SingleGPU-Bereich die Nase vorne zu haben, wobei man sich dabei aber die Aussicht auf eine Doppel-Lösung verbauen würde... mhh^^


----------



## Trefoil80 (4. Juni 2010)

Warum werden die Karten wohl teurer? Guckst Du Dich nicht um, was so in der Weltwirtschaft passiert (Euroschwäche, Griechenland-Krise) ?!

Und, wie gesagt, jeder muss unbedingt die hochgehypte Hawk haben...alle anderen HD5770 sind ja nur für'n Müll, oder wie ?!


----------



## Pikus (4. Juni 2010)

> wobei man sich dabei aber die Aussicht auf eine Doppel-Lösung verbauen würde... mhh^^


es sei denn, man baut ein 50cm PCB


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

H@buster schrieb:


> Wird wohl eigl nur darum gehen den Polygondurchsatz zu erhöhen, denn das ist ja "DX11-/ Tesselationsleistung". Ansonsten ist AMD ja ganz gut aufgestellt! Vllt vergrößert man den Chip aber auch ein bisschen um wieder im SingleGPU-Bereich die Nase vorne zu haben, wobei man sich dabei aber die Aussicht auf eine Doppel-Lösung verbauen würde... mhh^^




AMD ist momentan gar nicht auf die Performancekrone im Single GPU Segment aus.

Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## mistamagma (4. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein, du meinst eine 5970.
> 
> EIne 5890 ist nicht einmal angekündigt.




was ist das denn für eine Karte ??!!! also die erste auf dem Tisch, die zweite ist natürlich eine 5970.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. Juni 2010)

@Hugi78

Es kommt wie immer auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Wenn ich mir den Graka-Markt anschaue (Intel fällt dann weg, hat auch eine gewisse Sonderrolle, bietet z.B. keine DX11-Chips an) und dann den Markt der DX11-Karten (Nvidia hat hier nur 3 Karten, wobei deren - ich sage mal - "Soft Skills" nicht so gut sind), dann sieht es für AMD einfach extrem gut aus und für die Zukunft sind die Aussichten auch rosig, denn es stehen schon die nächsten beiden verbesserten Generationen vor der Tür, SI und NI. Dass Nvidia z.B. im Profi-Bereich gut dasteht, stimmt, mir ging's eher um den klassischen Privatkonsumenten-Bereich. Auch dass AMD schlimme Jahre hatte ist unbestritten.

Jedenfalls ist mal wieder ein heißes Thema für die Gerüchteküche da. Man darf auf die ersten Leaks gespannt sein.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

Das nVidia im Profibereich atm gut dasteht ist nen Grücht. Der Profibereich ist eher ziemlich sauer auf nVidia, weil die viel versprochen haben, aber rein garnichts davon halten. Gab dazu auch mal ne news von mir oder wem anders.


----------



## fuddles (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn ATI bald nochmal was besseres raus haut, geht nvidia weiter unter.Das läßt Platz für noch einen Konkurrenten? Besonders wenn nVidia auch im Profisegment vergeigt. Vl. erstarkt ja Matrox wieder und kommt back *träum*


----------



## Meza100 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, dass diese neue Graka-Generation auch ned so doll wird^^ Klar hört es sich scho gut an, aber meistens ist ja so, dass ein Produkt bzw. eine Produktreihe voll heraussticht und die nächste flacht wieder ab. Aber wer weiß


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juni 2010)

Naja wenn Nvidia aufgibt wird es schwer für die Käufer, ich hoffe das der Konkurenzkampf irgendwie weitergeht oder ne andere Firma ans Licht kommt.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass Nvidia sich aus dem Desktop Graka Geschäft zurückziehen wird. Wenn man sieht, dass ATI in nur 2 Quartalen bisher 11 Mio DX11 Karten verkauft hat und die Nachfrage sogar noch weitaus größer war, dann ist das doch etwas, das man gerne im vorbeigehen mitnimmt.

Ausserdem entwickeln sie ja so oder so einen Chip. Für den Desktop Markt wird er dann ein wenig beschnitten und die Profis bekommen das ganze Monster. Dazu kommt noch ein schwacher mobile-Ableger und das Geldverdienen kann losgehen.

Okay, Treiberentwicklung und PhysX "Entwicklungshilfen" sind sehr teuer, aber ATI hat es auch jahrelang geschafft, als zweiter am Leben zu bleiben und nun muss Nvidia halt etwas zurückstecken. Sie sind ja auch selber schuld. Hätten sie besser gearbeitet würde niemand mit diesem Thema anfangen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Wenn ATI bald nochmal was besseres raus haut, geht nvidia weiter unter.Das läßt Platz für noch einen Konkurrenten? Besonders wenn nVidia auch im Profisegment vergeigt. Vl. erstarkt ja Matrox wieder und kommt back *träum*



Matrox ?! Ich weiss ja nicht. Hatte 1997 eine Matrox Mystique (mit Zusatz-VRAM zum Draufstecken ). Ist übrigens die einzige Graka in meiner 20-jährigen PC-Geschichte, die mir verreckt ist !

War also eher eine Matrox Miststück 

War aber im Nachhinein gar nicht schlecht, dass die abgekackt ist. So konnte ich meine alte 2D-Karte rauskramen und eine Voodoo dazustecken


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Matrox ... ein Traum! Meine erste Karte mit Dual-VGA und 32MB VRAM. 

@Topic: Feine Sache, dass ATI weiter ausbauen will. Letztendlich wird nvidia wohl trotzdem erstmal nicht "untergehen", dafür ist deren Marktposition einfach zu hoch.

Im Computereinzelhandel werden (nach meiner Erfahrung) auch noch vorwiegend nVidia Karten verbaut, da diese günstig sind und viel drauf steht (man denke mal an eine 9500GT mit 1GB Speicher) "WOOOW! 1GB Speicher!" denken sich Leute die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## tm0975 (5. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> @Topic: Feine Sache, dass ATI weiter ausbauen will. Letztendlich wird nvidia wohl trotzdem erstmal nicht "untergehen", dafür ist deren Marktposition einfach zu hoch.



das will ja auch keiner. nur im moment spricht halt nix für nvidia, gekauft wirds dennoch. gut jedoch, dass ati den druck weiter erhöht und im nächsten jahr kommen ja dann schon die grakas aus deutschland in 28nm )


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> und im nächsten jahr kommen ja dann schon die grakas aus deutschland in 28nm )



Wohl eher aus Kanada


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

Nö, wohl eher aus Taiwan.


----------



## Sheeep (5. Juni 2010)

zumindest theretisch gibt es in dresden werke von GF


----------



## DaStash (5. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, wohl eher aus Taiwan.


Na, ich glaube es werden auch welche in Dresden(Globalfoundries) in der Fertigungsgröße hergestellt, von daher hat er schon Recht. 

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

Aber definitiv nicht aus Kanada.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube es werden auch welche in Dresden(Globalfoundries) in der Fertigungsgröße hergestellt, von daher hat er schon Recht.
> 
> MfG


 
Aber nur die Wafer mit den Chips. Gefertigt wird trotzdem woanders.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, wohl eher aus Taiwan.




Die Dies der Northern Island Architektur sollen doch aus Dresden kommen, bzw. der neuen Globalfoundries Fabrik.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2010)

Ich erwarte auch "nur" ein Refresh der aktuellen GPU.

20% mehr Leistung wären da natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn die Effizienz auch gleichzeitig gesteigert werden kann.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber definitiv nicht aus Kanada.



In Kanada werden sie entwickelt und das ist ja wohl die Hauptsache. Die Fertigung wird vermutlich auf Dresden und Taiwan verteilt werden.

Bei einem Mercedes redet man ja auch von einem Auto aus Deutschland obwohl es irgendwo in den USA gefertigt wurde. Und ein Seat ist ein spanisches Auto, obwohl es zum deutschen VW Konzern gehört.

Für mich sind ATI Karten ein kanadisches Produkt weil diese Firma die Chips in Kanada entwickelt und dort auch ihren Sitz hat.


Oder ist Adidas für dich seit neustem ein chinesisches Unternehmen? ...


----------



## Rolk (5. Juni 2010)

Ursprünglich war ja schon Northern Island für dieses Jahr geplant, wurde aber (offiziel) wegen der elenden Fertigungsprobleme in 40nm zugunsten von Southern Island nach hinten verschoben. Also ich rechne schon mit Karten die Northern Island relativ nahe kommen und nicht nur mit einem Refresh der aktuellen 5000er Karten. Hauptunterschied wird sein, dass der 40nm Fertigungsprozess beibehalten wird. Es wird bei Southern Island ja auch immer von einem Hybrid gesprochen. Ein reiner Refresh wäre da irgendwo schon ein bischen schwach finde ich.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> In Kanada werden sie entwickelt und das ist ja wohl die Hauptsache. Die Fertigung wird vermutlich auf Dresden und Taiwan verteilt werden.
> 
> Bei einem Mercedes redet man ja auch von einem Auto aus Deutschland obwohl es irgendwo in den USA gefertigt wurde. Und ein Seat ist ein spanisches Auto, obwohl es zum deutschen VW Konzern gehört.
> 
> ...


 
Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Grafikkarten in Deutschland gefertigt werden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2010)

Nichts, denn sie werden nicht in Deutschlad gefertigt.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nichts, denn sie werden nicht in Deutschlad gefertigt.



Doch ich glaube schon. Da gabs doch mal irgendwann vor einer halben Ewigkeit ne News zu.

@ Two-Face: Ich wollte dir nur erklären warum es für mich ein kanadisches Produkt bleibt


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nichts, denn sie werden nicht in Deutschlad gefertigt.


Richtig, und deshalb kommen sie aus Kanada..



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> @ Two-Face: Ich wollte dir nur erklären warum es für mich ein kanadisches Produkt bleibt


 Was nichts daran ändert, dass die Karten bzw. Chips in Taiwan gefertigt werden.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass die Karten bzw. Chips in Taiwan gefertigt werden.



Du weißt genau wie ich das meine. 

Der Prototyp kommt aus Kanada und fleißige Arbeiter an anderen Punkten der Welt bauen ihn nach.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juni 2010)

Sagen wir's mal eher so, ich weiß genau, dass du den Post von tm0975 nicht ganz richtig verstanden hast, er redete von der Fertigung, nicht vom Herkunftsort.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal eher so, ich weiß genau, dass du den Post von tm0975 nicht ganz richtig verstanden hast, er redete von der Fertigung, nicht vom Herkunftsort.



Um ehrlich zu sein, ich war mir nicht 100%ig sicher wie er das gemeint hatte aber es war ja immerhin eine 50:50 Chance.

Das Risiko bin ich eingegangen! Ich bin eben ein Draufgänger!


----------



## Fantom (6. Juni 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Doch ich glaube schon. Da gabs doch mal irgendwann vor einer halben Ewigkeit ne News zu.
> 
> @ Two-Face: Ich wollte dir nur erklären warum es für mich ein kanadisches Produkt bleibt



Southern Island soll dieses Jahr bei TSCM gefertigt werden Nothern Island in Dresden. AMD muss vertragsbedingt bei GF noch dieses Jahr produzieren. Das mußte irgendwie AMD der Börsenaufsicht beim Börsengang von GF versichern. Aber diese Produktion wurde auch auf 32nm festgesetzt, also können die es garnicht machen, weil 32nm ja übersprungen wird.

Und ATI gehört AMD und die sind aus den USA. Also nicht mehr kanadisch


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2010)

Öhm, ihr Sitz bzw. Abteilung ist immernoch in Kanada. Wenn ein Unternehmen gekauft wird, heißt das ja nicht, dass ihr Firmensitz verlagert wird und/oder die Angestellten jetzt in den Standorten des Aufkäufers arbeiten.


----------



## Fantom (6. Juni 2010)

@twoface Das stimmt aber es ist nicht mehr kanadisch, aber eigentlich wollte ich einfach noch ein Argument reinwerfen, dass zeigt man kann es sehen wie man will. Sobald eine Firma an der Börse ist kann sich jeder unabhängig von der Nationalität Anteile kaufen. ATI ist kanadisch gehört einer Firma aus USA produziert in Taiwan und bald in Deutschland gehört aber eigentlich den Aktionären mit verschiedenen Nationalitäten. Und deshalb ist es eine kanadische Firma?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2010)

Japp, weil die Firma in Kanada ihren Sitz hat und größtenteil kanadische Angestellte hat. Oder präziser ausgedrückt: Eine Firma mit kanadischen Wurzeln.
Bosch beherbergt auch Mitarbeiter verschiedener Nationen und gehört verschiedenen Aktionären, ist aber trotzdem eine deutsche Firma.


----------



## Fantom (6. Juni 2010)

Ja eigentlich wollte ich sagen, dass es Quatsch ist einer Firma eine Nationalität zuzusprechen ausser, dass es in irgendeinem Land gegründet wurde. Ausserdem wurde ATI von drei chinesen gegründet. Und die Firma ATI gibt es nicht mehr ist nur ein Markenname.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2010)

...die aber schon lange nicht mehr da arbeiten. Und auch zur Gründungszeit wird die Zahl der kanadischen Mitarbeiter die der chinesischen wohl deutlich überwogen haben.


----------



## Fantom (6. Juni 2010)

was ist dann airbus oder opel? und die amis sind auch nicht zum mond geflogen da Wernher von Braun die rakete entwickelte, aber warte Hitler hat sich ja vor dem Krieg das Geld geliehen, also kann man die Entwicklungen dem deutschen Volk nicht zusprechen weil es keine Volksleistung war, die haben ja das Geld praktisch geklaut


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2010)

Ach jetzt hör doch langsam mal wieder auf, das ist doch Haarspalterei.
ATI bzw. die jetzige Grafikabteilung von AMD sitzt in Kanada, da arbeiten Kanadier und Kanadier sind die treibende Kraft dieser Firma. Kurzum es ist eine kanadische Firma, egal ob sie ihre Chips und Karten von Firmen aus aller Welt fertigen lassen.


----------



## Kaffeewoody (6. Juni 2010)

will euch ja nicht dazwischenfunken aber können wir wieder aufs thema kommen? würde mich nämlcih schon interessieren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juni 2010)

Es ist doch egal wo die arbeiten oder ihren Sitz haben. Das wichtigste ist, dass sie gute Grafikkarten produzieren.


----------



## heArd (6. Juni 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal wo die arbeiten oder ihren Sitz haben. Das wichtigste ist, dass sie gute Grafikkarten produzieren.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (6. Juni 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal wo die arbeiten oder ihren Sitz haben. Das wichtigste ist, dass sie gute Grafikkarten produzieren.



Es ist ja wirklich vollkommen egal wo sie herkommen, wer sie baut oder in welchem Land sie produziert weden. Hauptsache die Grafikkarten können ihren Job gut machen und halten dementsprechend auch lange. Ach und noch was, das gehört jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht zum Thema, aber ich wollte mal wissen. Ist denn diese Grafikkarte von Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 Toxic Edition wirklich denn so gut wie man sagt oder gibt es da auch ein paar negative Seiten. Denn als ich meinen PC bei einer Firma bestellt habe, wollte ich mir unbedingt eine Toxic einbauen lassen, die meinten aber im gegenteil, sie halten nämlich wegen der Übertacktung nicht lange und gehen deswegen auch schneller kaputt, stimmt das?


----------



## tm0975 (6. Juni 2010)

Curtis James Jackson schrieb:


> Es ist ja wirklich vollkommen egal wo sie herkommen, wer sie baut oder in welchem Land sie produziert weden. Hauptsache die Grafikkarten können ihren Job gut machen und halten dementsprechend auch lange. Ach und noch was, das gehört jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht zum Thema, aber ich wollte mal wissen. Ist denn diese Grafikkarte von Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 Toxic Edition wirklich denn so gut wie man sagt oder gibt es da auch ein paar negative Seiten. Denn als ich meinen PC bei einer Firma bestellt habe, wollte ich mir unbedingt eine Toxic einbauen lassen, die meinten aber im gegenteil, sie halten nämlich wegen der Übertacktung nicht lange und gehen deswegen auch schneller kaputt, stimmt das?



also wo das zeugs gebaut wird halte ich schon für sehr wichtig. und ja, die Toxic Edition ist wirklich das beste, was es zz da so gibt, aber bin mit der vapor-x auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Juni 2010)

LOL - wenn ich höre "Wie sich die neuen ATI gegen die Fermis schlagen" -

Nach den Verkaufszahlen stellt es sich eher so dar : "Mal sehen wie sich die Fermis gegen die Dominanz der 5xxx Serie schlagen" Immerhin 11 Mio Verkaufte 5xxx gegen ein paar hundert Tausend GTX4xxx ...

Dabei ist noch gar nicht klar, wie NVidia die Entwickelungskosten wegstecken will und ob die Fermis auch ihr Verkaufssoll erreichen. Sonst werden die hauptsächlichen NVidia News dieses Jahr nämlich aus Meldungen über Quartalsverluste bestehen.


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (7. Juni 2010)

Züruck zu meiner Frage: Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand sagen ob die Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 Toxic Edition langlebig sind oder nicht?


----------



## tm0975 (7. Juni 2010)

Curtis James Jackson schrieb:


> Züruck zu meiner Frage: Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand sagen ob die Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 Toxic Edition langlebig sind oder nicht?



über die lebensdauer von elektronischen Bauelementen entscheidet in erster linie die temperatur. es gibt in jedem test auch infos zur chip-temperatur. genaue zahlen hab ich nciht im kopf, aber 2 grundlegende sachen schon:

1. fermi ist deutlich heißer als radeon 5850/70
2. die sapphire-kühllösungen sind deutlich besser als die referenzlösungen und der chip somit deutlich kühler (idle und last) als die referenzkarten. die toxic ist in jeden fall eine sehr gute wahl, kostet halt auch dafür "etwas" mehr.

Hab noch schnell nen test gefunden:

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/sapphire_radeon_hd5870_2gb_toxic_test/


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (7. Juni 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> über die lebensdauer von elektronischen Bauelementen entscheidet in erster linie die temperatur. es gibt in jedem test auch infos zur chip-temperatur. genaue zahlen hab ich nciht im kopf, aber 2 grundlegende sachen schon:
> 
> 1. fermi ist deutlich heißer als radeon 5850/70
> 2. die sapphire-kühllösungen sind deutlich besser als die referenzlösungen und der chip somit deutlich kühler (idle und last) als die referenzkarten. die toxic ist in jeden fall eine sehr gute wahl, kostet halt auch dafür "etwas" mehr.
> ...



Danke dir vielmals.


----------



## BigBoymann (7. Juni 2010)

Mensch Jungs, eine neue Karte war noch immer gut.

Sie wird wohl relativ sicher mehr Leistung als die aktuellen Karten bieten, ich denke sie wird auch die 15% der Fermi rausholen und diese hinter sich lassen. In DX11 werden viele Verbesserungen kommen, ob die Leistung reicht wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln, denn hier ist der Abstand bedingt durch die Konstruktion zu deutlich. 

Aber was eigentlich viel wichtiger ist, man wird mehr Leistung für sein Geld bekommen.


----------



## PW1993 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube auch, dass dies eien HD5890 oder so ähnlich wird, da es eig sehr früh ist eine neue Serie raus zubringen, So alt sind die HD5000 ja noch nicht, also wenns wirklich eine neue Serie wird, dann erst im Winter aber definitv nicht im herbst


----------



## Fantom (7. Juni 2010)

PW1993 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass dies eien HD5890 oder so ähnlich wird, da es eig sehr früh ist eine neue Serie raus zubringen, So alt sind die HD5000 ja noch nicht, also wenns wirklich eine neue Serie wird, dann erst im Winter aber definitv nicht im herbst



es gibt ein gesetz in der branche das besagt das jede 18 monate die transistoranzahl verdoppelt werden sollte, bei einer verspätung kommt man sonst in schwierigkeiten


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

ati rulez...ich war früher immer nvidia fan, aber jetzt hab ich die seiten gewechselt


----------



## dd2ren (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe die EAH5870V2 von Asus und  erst wenn NI rauskommt oder die Spiele ruckeln sollten was aber nicht sein wird kauf ich mir die neue. Also in 2 Jahren  

Metro lief auch ohne Probleme darauf von daher


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte mir eigendlich eine 5770 holen, sobald die Preise sinken...
Nur leider ändert sich da nichts. 
Und eine 5770 hat auch nicht genug Leistung für 1920x1080, deshalb liebäugle ich schon mit der 5830, oder ich warte auf die 6K Serie.

Ist echt schwer guten gewissens eine Graka nachzurüsten.
Gibts noch keine weiteren Gerüchte oder News zur Southern Island Generation?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juni 2010)

Die 5830 hat meiner Meinung nach auch nicht WIRKLICH genug Leistung für Full HD. Die 5850 ist dafür wesentlich besser geeignet.

Die Southern Islands Chips kommen noch dieses Jahr, etwa im letzten Quartal.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juni 2010)

genau so gehts mir auch maniac >< aber da ich ja "glücklicherweise" zu weihnachten wohl erstmals geld von der arbeit übrig haben werde, hoffe ich, das sich bis dahin was tut. allerdings ises weihnachtsgeschäft sicher auch kein preisrutschfest :/ na ma schauen.

ich war jedenfalls von ner 130€ 5770 zu ner dicken "wenn ich schon nen halbes jahr für schufte, leist ich mir auch was" 5850 für 350€ rum bis atm zu ner minimal teureren 5870 (diese pcs+ da ^^) für 370€ gekommen ><

das macht so echt keinen spaß. die preise solln endlich ma rutschen un ned klettern un klettern un klettern... ati is ja bald teurer wie nv -.-


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (23. Juni 2010)

Mal schaun wie groß der Leistungssprung wird. Ich glaube nicht so groß, den größten Sprung könnte der Nachfolger der HD 5770 machen (HD 6770?), wenn die Speicheranbindung höher wird. Und darauf hoffe Ich, ich warte auf die kommende Generation, und entscheide dann nach P/L zwischen ner HD 5850 und HD 6770 (falls sie so heißt). 
Nen Nachfolger der HD 5830 würd Ich komlett weglassen, dafür die Kluft zwischen den Nachfolgern der HD 5770 und HD 5850 geringer halten.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen wie ,,Die Spiele werden´´ ist eher angesagt, gute Grafik ist nicht alles. Und die jetztigen Grakas sollten erstmal reichen zumindest für Leute die denken können. Man sollte mal halblang machen was das angeht...


----------



## Aggro94 (28. Juni 2010)

@Veriqitas 
sehe ich genau so. Bin noch mit ner 8800GTS (G80) unterwegs und kann alles noch halbwegs zocken. Bei SI werde ich aber warscheinlich mir ne neue holen.


----------



## mephimephi (29. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie ,,Die Spiele werden´´ ist eher angesagt, gute Grafik ist nicht alles. Und die jetztigen Grakas sollten erstmal reichen zumindest für Leute die denken können. Man sollte mal halblang machen was das angeht...



genau das ist es, wegen 1-2fps mehr in Crysis, braucht man keine neue Karte, aber Konsum sei dank, nen Großteil der Leute braucht das doch...


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> genau das ist es, wegen 1-2fps mehr in Crysis, braucht man keine neue Karte, aber Konsum sei dank, nen Großteil der Leute braucht das doch...


 
Also ich brauch' das nicht.

Brauchen die meisten anderen eigentlich auch nicht, nur der Nerd-Anteil ist in Foren wie diesen hier aber natürlich gewaltig.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Juni 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ist echt schwer guten gewissens eine Graka nachzurüsten.


 
wem sagst du das
ich freu mich monatelang auf den release einer neuen dx11 grafikkartengeneration, und dann, wenn sie endlich erscheint, kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob die ihr geld wirklich wert ist. denn hat man bereits eine 4870 oder eine gtx260 im kasten, weiß man immer im hinterkopf, außer einem etwas schärferen bild bei flüssigeren abläufen ist da sowieso nix drin. und dafür soviel geld investieren? lohnt sich ja objektiv betrachtet nicht.
hab ich keine neue dx11-karte stört mich das irgendwie, kauf ich mir dann eine, denk ich nach, was ich mir sonst mit dem geld hätte "wichtigeres" kaufen können...man ist also nie zufrieden, der werbung=propaganda sei dank


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juni 2010)

hehe, naja, ich mit meiner 2d karte kann da ruhigen herzens auch mal zugreifen - das kann mir wohl keiner verübeln  aber hat man denn schon was neues gehört? herbst klingt so nach der zeit, wo ich langsam geld haben werde, da wärs interessant, wenn ich dann wüsste, ob die 6000er für den selben preis wie jetz die 5000 erscheinen und die 5000er dann sinken. wären die 6000 genial, könnt ich mich dann auch leicht zu denen überreden, wenn nich, dann könnt ich mit sahne aufm gewissen zu den endlich angemessenen bepreisten 5000ern greifen - oder vllt auch den fermis. wobei das glaube mim NT eng wird :/


----------



## Michael_T (29. Juni 2010)

ich freu mich auf die neuen grakas, bin mal gespannt wie sie im gegensatz zum fermi nachfolger abschneiden werden, denke mal der vorsprung wird noch größer werden.


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass immer nur die High-End Karten genug Power haben, um die neusten Spiele mit allen Details in Full-HD darzustellen. Die neusten Spiele sind immer sehr fordernd und da reichen die Mittelklasse Karten halt nicht aus. Wenn eine neue Generation von Grafikkarten kommt, sind die Spiele schon wieder so weit, dass sie die Leistung der Karten auch brauchen. Und so dreht sich das Rad immer weiter...
Wer mit Mittelklassekarten Full-HD zocken will, muss sich immer irgendwie auf Abstriche gefasst machen. Seien es nun weniger FSP, kein AA oder man stellt die Details runter.
Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen! Mit meiner "alten" 4850" konnte ich auch Call of Duty 6 ohne Probleme mit allen Details in Full-HD zocken 
Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich die neue Generation schlägt. Vielleicht reicht da dann ja die Mittelklasse für vernünftige Grafik bei den aktuellen Spielen in Full-HD.


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Juli 2010)

Michael_T schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf die neuen grakas, bin mal gespannt wie sie im gegensatz zum fermi nachfolger abschneiden werden, denke mal der vorsprung wird noch größer werden.


 
wahrscheinlich. doch wird das im moment niemand brauchen. von mir aus könnte nach den 5000-er und gtx470-80-igern jetzt mal 2 jahre lang nix neues auf dem grafikkartenmarkt kommen, keinem würde dabei wirklich was fehlen. lässt sich in spiel bei höchsten settings und hd-auflösung konstant um die 60 frames spielen, ist für mich der zweck einer grafikkarte erfüllt. alles andere ist unnötig und reine geldverschwendung...


----------



## Jan565 (6. Juli 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie viel Saft die brauch. Die 5870 braucht nicht viel. Mal sehen wie es beim Nachfolger ist. Southern Island wird denk ich mal auch nicht so viel schneller sein. Ich denke mal die GTX4XX Reihe werden die wohl Leistungsmäßig übertreffen, aber halt nicht viel. Der Northern Island währe viel interessanter mit der neuen Architektur.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (6. Juli 2010)

Das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge wollte im Herbst mir eine neue Ati holen.
Wird auf jeden fall für ein Preisverfall sorgen.


----------

